# Hi Everyone and A question about LGB...



## Olbuddybert (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi... brand new to this forum. Just started building a new indoor railroad and it's been incredibly fun. I started my g scale train building with a Big Thunder Mountain starter kit from LGB and I was wondering if anyone knew if the "passenger cars" they use in that set are available elsewhere as individual pieces? I would love to get a couple more cars and have searched around and have yet to find any similar vehicles.

Please find attached a link showing what they look like:

http://www.largescaleonline.com/lib..._92315.jpg

Any help would be greatly appreciated and I'm sure I'll be seeking the advice of you pros as I expand my train universe!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome aboard! 

Cool train -- exactly like the one I've ridden in Disneyland! 

I've not seen the cars offered anywhere by themselves, but you might do OK just hunting for a good catch on Ebay for the whole set, then selling the loco there seperately if you don't want it. The loco, when repainted, could serve numerous purposes for various folks. 

===Cliff


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Closest to that style will be the Amusement Park Observation Car - LGB part no. 32440. It's pricey but it comes with decals and 4 figures. Just google "LGB 32440"….


----------



## Olbuddybert (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow that's absolutely it! Thanks Al! Yeah.. expensive! : (


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

bert
thats a nice set-love the LGB porters

you can find what you need at nicholas smith trains-find the Grizzly flats passenger set -
i believe the number is 30440-bought some last week -the price is more than fair-just call them and order if you can sift through all the stuff under LGB


----------



## Olbuddybert (Mar 10, 2011)

^^ Thanks Steve! Much better price! Picked up a set! Many thanks again!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I havd several "Saved Search" list going on at the same time on E by. One has to do with NW-2 Calfs by USA. Every Time someone offers a CAlf for sale I get a E mail 

I have one for G scale buildings going also.

You may find this a helpfull tool in the future. If you are willing to wait for something to show up. 

JJ


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

glad to have helped ol buddy-you might even get a second set -these grow on you-and 
the passenger entries can be blocked with a bit of scribed styrene and then the cars make great looking ore gondolas- 

as you know-you wont find them again at that price 

bought my 4th pair just last weeK-they had lots back then 
theyre going fast


----------



## Olbuddybert (Mar 10, 2011)

Got my new cars and have painted the whole train to look as close to the actual Disneyland train as possible. Here's a video... enjoy!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xJI...r_embedded

Next step i think will be building some mountains.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Bert... that's right nice... Looks super...


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

That really does look great, Bert. I got my wife a Thunder Mountain train set a little over a year ago, but we still just have the original two cars.

Ed


----------

